# Screen Capture with PHP



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Is there a way to take a screen capture or snapshot of one website with PHP, so that it can be displayed as an image (JPG, GIF, PNG, BMP, etc.) on another website? Thanks.


----------



## Brian Holmes (Dec 10, 2008)

MGI photosuite has a really neat screen capture facility.


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks, but I'm trying really hard to get away from web-apps. I was hoping for some recommended PHP functions.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Highly doubt it as this depends on the server that the PHP is running on. Most servers run on a command line and don't have a GUI, web browser, etc, so they couldn't take a graphical snapshot of another website.

Consider using this website for individual shots: http://browsershots.org/


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

use the "screen grab" extension in Firefox.
Example: (attachment taken using the screen grab extension)


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

If you really want what you say you want then yes, its possible.

http://blog.thepimp.net/archives/Screen-capture-with-PHP-and-GD.html


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

MMJ said:


> If you really want what you say you want then yes, its possible.
> 
> http://blog.thepimp.net/archives/Screen-capture-with-PHP-and-GD.html


Cool link. :up: Again, though, most (read: almost all) webhosts won't support this.  You would likely need a custom dedicated server.


----------

